# Hoping to be in here next week! Haha! UPDATED



## JWandBump

Its mine and my OH's 6 year anniversary on the 10th of May. He keeps hinting about a proposal :) I'm trying not to think to much into it as last year I really wanted one and of course it didn't happen :dohh: lol

He has said it will be this year, and got my ring sized. All I know for our anniversary is that it's a surprise :dohh: I just had to sort out babysitters for the night lol

Ok I'm babbling now! What do you think my chances are? Lol xx


----------



## babynewbie

I'd say your chances are good! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh exciting! Keep us informed :happydance:


----------



## RoseArcana

Sounds promising. Good luck!


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh 4 days to go :haha: x


----------



## Squashy

Good luck, hope we are celebrating with you in a few days! :happydance:


----------



## JWandBump

Fingers crossed! :haha: I'm gunna feel so stupid if not! He's still not saying anymore on what were doing, it's just a 'surprise' lol xx


----------



## JWandBump

Update: we'll he took me to london for a night, we done lots of sight seeing, a lovely meal, gorgeous posh hotel and a proposal!!!

I'm engaged!!!! :cloud9::happydance: 

Setting the date for 2016, not sure when tho yet lol xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Awww yay!!! Congratulations! How did he propose? X


----------



## Camlet

Aww congratulations!! :) xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Congratulations! Hope to see a wedding journal soon! X


----------



## babynewbie

Yay congratulations! :D


----------

